# blankies for sale



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

me and my mother are currently making handtied fleece blankets, all profits are going to an operation that my mothers little yorkie chi mix is going to need in about a year.

these blankets are 2 layers of fleece hand tied one solid side and one side either print or another solid colour and come in 3 different sizes, the smallest of which is perfect for chis and other small dogs as well as for a nursey, the second size up is great for a lap blanket or for kids or small places, and the largest size is great for on the bed, camping and as a picknick blanket.

vixie has a small size and carries it everywhere, including to bed with her lol.

does this sound like something anyone here would be interested in purchasing.

if so ill post some more details...about how to order and stuff


----------



## Bri (Feb 1, 2005)

im interested


----------



## BayLeigh (Mar 7, 2005)

I might be interested also.


----------



## NoahFL (May 14, 2004)

I'd love to see some pictures. They sound gorgeous.


----------



## Camilla (Nov 29, 2004)

That sounds lovely...could you post a pic so we can see them please? Thanks!


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

sorry i havent been around much, my computer got a virus and its taken this long to fix the thing...ahh the joys of technology.

ok blankies come in 3 sizes as said, the nursery size is aprox 3' x 3' and priced at $15 the lap blanket is aproximatly 3' x 6' and priced at $25 and the queen size is 6' x 6' and priced at $45

NEW!!! the nursery size can now be made into a sleeping bag/snuggle sack style for your puppy to cozy up in for only $5 extra making it $20
this blanket would be two completly connected layers with a third layer attatched on 3 sides.

i was at first testing with vixie as they do have the tassles, and vixie is a big chewer and after being with me her for a mont and constnatly chewing (she seems to suck the material in her sleep especially the tassles and not one has shown real sighns of wear or tear, and they wash extreemly well. she hasnt been able to pull the fleace apart of untie the knotts. so they REALY hold up. vixie is also known for carrying her around the house like a security blanket.

and my camping blanket has stood up to alot (including 16 people in a tent... camping at fair can get cold an lonely group up for body heat lol) and is the hang out spot for the rose wenches behind the booth on break time at pcrf.

if you buy more than one im sure we could sort out some kind of deal.
the one pictured in the links is my mothers lap blanket, though one exactly like it can be made, it gives you the basic idea, solid one side and pattern on the other, (also could be made with two solids of complimentary colours.)

as for ordering just pm me.
i will need to know what size (style if you want snuggle sack) you wish for, as well as your solid colour preference (baby blue forrest green ect) a theme for the patterned side (ie woodland (various fabrics like in the pic) duckies, dora the explora ect)
ill then do what i can to get something in your prefered theme and complimenting your solid choice.
it also helps with pattern choice if you tell me who its for (adult man woman, child/baby girl boy, puppy male or female.)

as i said these blankets are wonderfully snuggly. right now were in the middle of yet another new enlgand snowstorm and vixie is curled on hers. fast asleep.
and i perosnally have one in my car at all times and a huge one in my camping gear for rennaissance faire camping.

http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/reddragon06801/detail?.dir=f1d4&.dnm=bf33.jpg&.src=ph

http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/reddragon06801/detail?.dir=/f1d4&.dnm=d002.jpg&.src=ph

http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/reddragon06801/detail?.dir=/f1d4&.dnm=ca69.jpg&.src=ph

http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/reddragon06801/detail?.dir=/f1d4&.dnm=1913.jpg&.src=ph

i will get more pictures of others we have made so far as soon as i can get new bateries for my camera.

let me know what you think[/url]


----------



## vw3sarah22 (Jan 6, 2005)

hi. i sent you a pm about ordering two blankets-just wanted to let you know


----------



## chihuahuabrat (Mar 22, 2005)

hi i sent you a pm about your blankies, i want one! 
my friend ordered one for each of her 7 chis and a huge home sweet home one. Id love one just like the home sweet home one!
she spoke very highly of how quick she recived her blanket and how nice they are and i definatly agree they are beautiful! and so snuggly!


----------



## nikki&paris (May 30, 2005)

Hi...I sent you a PM about a blankie tonight.

Thanks! :wave:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

i will keep this in mind. can't do anything right now, with funds being low for me but soon as i start working again i must get one or 2


----------

